

Feedback on my startup ideas - logicb

HNers, I need some feedback on a couple of startup ideas that I have. Which one would you recommend ?<p>1) A site for hosting contests for the web app startups, one app at a time. Similar to AppSumo, but instead of selling the subscriptions (of web apps) at an insanely low price the new site will be hosting contests for distributing free subscriptions to the contest winners along with the regular discount coupons. It will be a good way to distribute the invite codes for startups and to get some buzz free of costs.<p>2) I myself felt a need for this. A shopping search engine for ebooks from Amazon (Kindle), Barnes &#38; Noble (Nook), Borders (Kobo) etc. I use all three ebook readers in my iPhone and felt a need to search all 3 to find the lowest price for buying. Should it be a website or an iPhone App?<p>Which one should I start &#38; would you be interested in as user for them?
======
brewin
<http://www.inkmesh.com> is another ebook price comparison site. I had the
same idea a few months ago, but couldn't really think of any way to improve
upon inkmesh and ebookprice. Plus, I've found that Amazon, BN, and Borders
usually have the same price on popular books. I think Amazon sets the price
and the others match it.

Also, keep in mind you can't use the Amazon Product Advertising API in mobile
apps. [http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-
apps-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-apps-that-
use-its-data/)

~~~
logicb
Brewin, thanks for enlightening me on InkMesh.com. That is exactly what I was
looking for. I am definitely putting down that idea. How about my other idea?

------
sirwitti
personally i think that there are so many sites writing about web apps. so i
guess it would be quite difficult to get people to your site.

i had a look at your landing page. there are lots of links on the page, but i
couldn´t find a single one doing anything. as a user i don´t know what´s up.
remove links that you dont use. the go for it button, does it anything?

the text in the center of the page is about your service and the first app in
the contest. i´d split that up and try to make the texts as short and simple
as possible. many people (including me) will leave the site without reading
the text.

hope that helps, martin

~~~
logicb
thanks for stopping by and giving your honest feedback.

first let me clarify that this will not be a site writing about web apps. i
didn't want to join the already crowded space. Apps To Win will host contests
from fellow startups by asking questions about the services they provide and
the problem they are trying to solve. the winners will receive either the free
subscription as prize or any goodie item like iPad or iPod Touch etc.

i agree with your comments on the landing page. i just scrapped a landing page
to see how much people are really interested in the concept. i will redesign
the landing page with probably a sample contest soon.

~~~
sirwitti
so i propably didn´t completely understand what the site is about :)

perhaps a simple slogan or some wording changes could make that even clearer

wish you all the best

~~~
logicb
martin, modified the landing page along with a sign-up page. please sign-up if
you are interested.

------
secos
I like both ideas, but would see the second one as more useful initially (to
me). That said, if you get the other one done in time of the end of November,
there could be a fair number of startups needing such a tool. :)

~~~
logicb
Thanks for your comments. Did you also felt the need for an ebook search
across the major stores?

------
idoh
The standard advice is to make a landing page with your idea on it. Then find
ways for people to get to that page - advertising or social media. Then you
can make a more fact-based decision.

~~~
logicb
Thanks for the suggestion idoh. Just booked and created a landing page @
AppsToWin.com. Please share do your comments and advice.

~~~
tudorizer
That landing page is very rudimentary. I really wanted to find out more. Maybe
put some more info to help fellow startupers (me included)

~~~
logicb
thanks for stopping by the site. i created a scrappy landing page @ 3AM. will
update the landing page with a sample contest soon.

------
schindyguy
did you see <http://www.ebookprice.info/>

not trying to discourage you...theres a lot of room for improvement in the UI

~~~
logicb
thanks for pointing eBookPrice. Didn't realize we already had an app for that.
so, should I go with my first idea?

